# Cheese won't curd



## ChickenMom (Nov 1, 2007)

I have made cheese every week with the same fresh goats milk and same recipe (chevre) but the last 2 weeks it will not curd. I just get sort of a cultured slush, it smells like cheese but has the consistency of runny yogurt. I got my cultures from Dairy Connection and they are new, my rennet however is not new but I can't find an expiration date on it. Could old rennet be the problem? I did use some frozen milk but I thought I had done that before......HELP!


----------



## squeak (Jun 21, 2012)

I reckon it's your rennet


----------



## ChickenMom (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks! Bought new rennet yesterday, gonna try again. Now I have to find enough recipes to use up 5 gallons of buttermilk! Ha!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Logically when the curd will not set it is bad culture, rennet or both. The fresh rennet should make a world of difference .


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

IMHO, depends on the technology/cheese type. Enough rennet will set even high pH milk, albeit slowly. Culture increases acid, which decreases set time. So in a full rennet cheese, even with dead culture, it will still set using a normal rennet amount. In a semi-lactic style like chevre, could be either/both. In this case, seems to be rennet.


----------

